# Finding Top Dead Center



## ktbowles (Nov 4, 2012)

I've completed a head job on my Long 2460 95mm 3 cylinder diesel tractor and need to set the rocker arm lash at .010. The problem I have is that the flywheel doesn't have any marks on it to get cylinder #1 at top dead center. 

Is there a suggestion as to how to find TDC for each cylinder?

Thanks


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

ktbowles said:


> I've completed a head job on my Long 2460 95mm 3 cylinder diesel tractor and need to set the rocker arm lash at .010. The problem I have is that the flywheel doesn't have any marks on it to get cylinder #1 at top dead center.
> 
> Is there a suggestion as to how to find TDC for each cylinder?
> 
> Thanks


I wouldn't know why the piston would need to be exactly TDC if that's what you mean unless it possibly has some type of automatic compression relief. 

Rotate the engine in normal rotation direction until the intake valve opens all the way, insert a drink straw into the cylinder and continue rotating until the intake valve closes and the straw stops moving outward as the piston travels on the compression stroke and that should be close enough. Some past TDC on the power stroke should be ok too.


----------



## ktbowles (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks, I'll give it a try this weekend.


----------

